# ASUS M2N MX se usb port problem...**HELP**



## joy4u (Dec 25, 2007)

i am using a asus m2n mx se board with amd 4000+ processor....

And have windows xp running on it...The problem with me is that two back pannel usb ports are not working....I have updated the bios too but still of no use...If i go to the device manager and see it is shown unknown device though nothing is connected to the usb....

Even when i boot the system on the bios boot screen it shows "USB Initilatizing....." it takes a bit of time then windows starts...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check usb is enabled in the bios
check pnp enabled in the bios
in the device manager uninstall all usb listings
shut down 
remove any usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in usb


----------

